# ISE Pro Series



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone else using them? Anyone else take the short little online class to become a member, receive your free ISE graduation hat and can now offer extended warranties? Ha, well, did ya?

Seriously, I did it last week and sold my first one today with the extended warranty. It's a sweet deal.:thumbup:

You can find it on the ISE website if interested.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

been selling ise for years, very good product, i want a hat too!!!!!

LEAK- LUV THAT COPPER PIPING-1

hey iron- dont forget to turn left at the rocky mountains!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> been selling ise for years, very good product, i want a hat too!!!!!
> 
> LEAK- LUV THAT COPPER PIPING-1
> 
> hey iron- dont forget to turn left at the rocky mountains!



They have this deal for the Pro Series only, you sign up on their website and take a little class and then a quiz. If you pass you get a hat and the ability to offer extended warranties on these units. The one I sold today had a four year warranty, because of the above I extended the warrant for an extra 2 years for a total of 6, at no charge. The customer loved it, great selling feauture.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmm, I'll have to look into it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We've been doing it since they came out with the EVO's. Extended warranties sways the customer away from the Badger V.

We also received their training kit in the mail to keep new employees up to date. The online quiz and informational video really helps drive home the benefits and features. Our biggest seller is the Essential. Oftentimes I have these sold over the phone before our plumber gets to the job. We carry both on the truck and once the customer sees the Evo, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't put in a badger in years. I love the EVO series units. SO much quieter and far less vibration especially on thin SS sinks. I have a 777 under my sink, whith a SS sink and my whole damn house shakes when we fire that thing up...works great, just loud. I install the essential mostly too...sometimes the compact. I have to turn the water off just to hear if the thing is on. Great product


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

What makes me sad is they come out with this "Pro" series units and a month later the Home Depot are selling them. I just tell my customers to save their money and start a composed heap.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I used to install ISE all the time in Boston area
Up here I don't think they heard of them. 

Must be why I don't get to many sink line clogs maybe 1 every three months. Used to do like 6 sink clogs to every one main back up.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> What makes me sad is they come out with this "Pro" series units and a month later the Home Depot are selling them. I just tell my customers to save their money and start a composed heap.


The Pro Series has features that the H.D. & Lowes series doesn't have. Go to ISE website and compare the two. Also, customer can only get extended warranty when installed by a ProSeries contractor.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah, i took the class just a few days ago. still waiting for my hat though. :furious: i've been selling ise stuff for years and basically did the pro circle thing to offer the warranty.



paul


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> The Pro Series has features that the H.D. & Lowes series doesn't have. Go to ISE website and compare the two. Also, customer can only get extended warranty when installed by a ProSeries contractor.


Are you sure about that? They look the same to me. At least the ones from HD. Lowes has their own models it looks like. They have a 1hp called the esteem, I don't see it on ISE's site.

Also, a badger 9 and 10 aren't on ISE's web site.

I don't see how we're supposed to make more money on these when the cheapest place I can buy them is HD. Sure I can offer an extended warranty, but how much can I charge for that? I can make $30 on a 1/3 hp cheapie


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My supply houses in the area sell the Pro Evolution compact for around $230 to me, the Home Depot has the Evolution compact for $169 I just will not sell them, there is no way I can come to someones house and tell them $290 for a unit so I can make 60 bucks, then have them hit a home depot and find them for $169


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree. The company I used to work for sold the pro compact for $260. There's no way I would feel right doing that.

I definitely mark parts up, but not like that.

The only way I see to make anything is actually buy them from HD, and maybe add $20 for the disposer and another $20 or so for the extended warranty.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Green Country said:


> Are you sure about that? They look the same to me. At least the ones from HD. Lowes has their own models it looks like.


When Evos first came out, I checked ours against Lowes and they were slightly different. ProSeries came with Quiet Sink Baffle and according to ISE brochures for plumbers (10 page booklet) supposedly only the ProSeries Essential had Auto-Reverse. About two mos. ago, a customer bought one from HD or Lowes and the box had 'Auto Reverse' printed on it. Ours came with the extended warranty, so they went with ours and took theirs back. We do not charge for the Extended Warranty, we offer it as a bonus and it creates good will.

I'll have to go with my ISE book in hand and compare to HD/Lowes. If HD/Lowes is identical, I'll call ISE on it. Their literature clearly indicates that the ProSeries is different.

For the unit we sell the most, the pricing is very close. Ours is a little higher than the retail store.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> For the unit we sell the most, the pricing is very close. Ours is a little higher than the retail store.


Which is that, and what do you pay for it?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Lowes is $199.00 with a five year warranty. I believe the Pro Essential is 6 years + 2 year extended. Five years vs. 8 years. I'll PM you our cost.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I called all the supply houses in my area, their prices are at least $100 bucks more to me than what the Depot wants.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Lowe's has a 3/4 horse ISE with stainless grinding chamber for $129. I hate buying from them but no one can come anywhere close to that price. If my local plum supp had this unit anywhere close to this price or even $30-$40 more, I would gladly but it from them. Every house in my area gets a flyer from depot & lowes weekly with prices listed. Most people in my area don't want to pay substancially more for a quieter disposal. I think the plumb supp houses are getting f'd by ISE.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I think the plumb supp houses are getting f'd by ISE.


No they are just getting  by the buying power of big box stores....

Now if *all* the supply houses formed a purchasing group that funneled their orders through it you might see competitive pricing...

As long as there is a piecemeal distribution system there is no way their buying power comes close to big box...

I'm convinced that the small supply houses are going to disappear and one day all we will see are going to be large chain supply houses...
As long as they don't overextend during their growing phase....

Here the big players are F W Webb, The Granite Group, and a smaller but growing Supply New England...

Seems to be a growing trend of walking into a place you've been going to for years and all of a sudden they have a new name....


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Lowe's has a 3/4 horse ISE with stainless grinding chamber for $129. I hate buying from them but no one can come anywhere close to that price. If my local plum supp had this unit anywhere close to this price or even $30-$40 more, I would gladly but it from them. Every house in my area gets a flyer from depot & lowes weekly with prices listed. Most people in my area don't want to pay substancially more for a quieter disposal. I think the plumb supp houses are getting f'd by ISE.


 I may be wrong about this but i dont think so,badger 5's are around 95.00 at Lowes here...its hard to believe the 3/4 HP ss model is 129........that dont add up....better re-check that price.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Straight from the HD supply catalog. Which I never use, LOL!!!!!!!!

Badger V 1/2 hp - $71.34
Badger VXP 3/4hp - 105.71
Evolution Essential 3/4hp 2 stage multi-grind SS grind chamber - $194.00

These are not the "pro" series


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

You cant buy a badger 5 off the shelf here at lowes or home depot for that...its more like 90 here. I will go to the website and check. I will post back to this message with the results! Ok just checked and both lowes and home depots website has them priced at 99.96 for a badger 5


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> You cant buy a badger 5 off the shelf here at lowes or home depot for that...its more like 90 here. I will go to the website and check. I will post back to this message with the results! Ok just checked and both lowes and home depots website has them priced at 99.96 for a badger 5



Well that's a bummer for you then!:laughing: I buy them for 71 bucks with free next day shipping.:thumbsup: I get the quantity price on everything in the book no matter how many I buy. I've had an account with them long before they were HD Supply. They were called Maintenance Warehouse before.
http://hdsupplysolutions.com/webapp...51&catalogId=10051&rstate=405300-1&req=search


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> Well that's a bummer for you then!:laughing: I buy them for 71 bucks with free next day shipping.:thumbsup: I get the quantity price on everything in the book no matter how many I buy. I've had an account with them long before they were HD Supply. They were called Maintenance Warehouse before.
> http://hdsupplysolutions.com/webapp...51&catalogId=10051&rstate=405300-1&req=search


 I can buy them off ebay delivered for 55 outta florida. You just gotta message the guy and ask him for a deal on 5 or 10. 55 shipped to me. I like to keep up with Lowes and home depots prices so I know what the markets doin. Guy sends them out Ups and I gettum in about 2 days. I haven't got a bad one yet! Check fo urself!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I can buy them off ebay delivered for 55 outta florida. You just gotta message the guy and ask him for a deal on 5 or 10. 55 shipped to me. I like to keep up with Lowes and home depots prices so I know what the markets doin. Guy sends them out Ups and I gettum in about 2 days. I haven't got a bad one yet! Check fo urself!



When I was doing service in Ca. I would go through five a week easy. Here we don't have very many so I might put one in a month if that. For materials I like to stick with someone I can send things back if I have to do so. I can send anything back to those folks for any reason and get a credit. I don't use them much anymore, mostly use Goodin Co. and Ferguson here, my only two options.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Usually the only people around here that bought from maintenance warehouse were apartment complex maintenance men. HD supply went bankrupt here..I bought half there crap when they closed. here the plumbers like Wolverine Brass,Barnett,Hodes,Marlin manufacturing,or the local service plumber supply shops. Nice to know how you do business though and thought I would share my .02
I freggin hate fergo!!!!!!!!!!!! really one guy there.............oh i cant stand that old man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Barrnet is just like maintenance warehouse.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Usually the only people around here that bought from maintenance warehouse were apartment complex maintenance men. HD supply went bankrupt here..I bought half there crap when they closed. here the plumbers like Wolverine Brass,Barnett,Hodes,Marlin manufacturing,or the local service plumber supply shops. Nice to know how you do business though and thought I would share my .02
> I freggin hate fergo!!!!!!!!!!!! really one guy there.............oh i cant stand that old man!!!!!!!!!!!!



Maintenance Warehouse was bought out by HD Supply, they are a national chain now owned by Home Depot. I never heard of either one filing for a BK. Are you sure you're talking about the same thing? I won't buy sh*t from Barnett or Hodes anymore, way overpriced rip off's imo.
Nice to know how I do business? Well Danny, I buy from the only two wholesalers available to me, Ferguson and Goodin. I have no other choice.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

HD supply went bankrupt HERE....they didn't sell enough. I'm not saying they filed bankruptcy.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> HD supply went bankrupt HERE....they didn't sell enough. I'm not saying they filed bankruptcy.



How does a national catalog company just go bankrupt there? Sorry I guess I don't get it.:no: I just did a little search, not the same company.

Now I see that Home Depot doesn't even own HD Supply anymore, bought out by investors. Sh*t changing all the time. Great, now I can buy from them again since they're not a Home Depot company! LOL

*Home Depot to pay $22 million to HD Supply*

*By Industrial Distribution Staff -- Industrial Distribution, 2/3/2009 11:51:00 AM EST*



The Home Depot Inc. said it will pay HD Supply $22 million as part of post-closing purchase price adjustments from the home improvement retailer’s sale of HD Supply in August 2007, according to a report in the _Atlanta Business Chronicle_.
Home Depot sold HD Supply to a trio of private equity firms for $8.5 million, but it kept a 12.5 percent equity stake in the company. The Home Depot recently reported that it would record a pre-tax charge of $163 million for a write-down of its investment in the company.
“We are very pleased to have reached an agreement and to put this matter behind us,” HD Supply CEO Joe DeAngelo said in a press release. “The Home Depot is a valued customer and minority investor of HD Supply and we look forward to continuing our good relationship and to serve them.”


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> How does a national catalog company just go bankrupt there? Sorry I guess I don't get it.:no:


 You sure dont. They were a walk in supply house just like fergi. here. Check for yourself bossman. Hughes supply got bought out by HD supply and then the HD supply walkin supply house shut down for lack of sales. Bankrupt here atleast.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> You sure dont. They were a walk in supply house just like fergi. here. Check for yourself bossman. Hughes supply got bought out by HD supply and then the HD supply walkin supply house shut down for lack of sales. Bankrupt here atleast.


I'm not your bossman Danny boy, please stop calling me that ok? HD Supple is alive and well, I have their catalog right in front of me. I don't know who you're talking about but they have nothing to do with the current HD Supply Company. I think you just like to argue about sh*t.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I think maybe youve lost it. Hd supply shut down here and its the same HD supply that your refering to! It shut down for lack of sales in this location. i call that bankrupt. Not legal bankruptcy. jesus:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I think maybe youve lost it. Hd supply shut down here and its the same HD supply that your refering to! It shut down for lack of sales in this location. i call that bankrupt. Not legal bankruptcy. jesus:laughing:



Big difference between shutting down a branch and the company going bankrupt, HELLO! I looked, they shut down a few branches is all, certainly didn't go bankrupt. Jesus is right, wow.

And again you had to have that extra jab in there about me losing it, careful what you say ok?

Let's get back on topic.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

well we have made progress.....now you acknowledge they were actually a walk in supply house. Thank you!!!! Bankrupt was a figure of speech and a business shutting down for lack of sales is often refered to as "bankrupt". Its hard to see the forest because of the trees isn't it?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> well we have made progress.....now you acknowledge they were actually a walk in supply house. Thank you!!!! Bankrupt was a figure of speech and a business shutting down for lack of sales is often refered to as "bankrupt". Its hard to see the forest because of the trees isn't it?[/q
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for the good of this board. ;-)


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

This thread is about ISE pro series disposers, sorry it got off track. Let's get back on topic please.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ironranger said:


> TheMaster said:
> 
> 
> > well we have made progress.....now you acknowledge they were actually a walk in supply house. Thank you!!!! Bankrupt was a figure of speech and a business shutting down for lack of sales is often refered to as "bankrupt". Its hard to see the forest because of the trees isn't it?[/q
> ...


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I may be wrong about this but i dont think so,badger 5's are around 95.00 at Lowes here...its hard to believe the 3/4 HP ss model is 129........that dont add up....better re-check that price.


 100% positive. It says on the box exclusive for Lowes. Stainless steel grinding chamber, 3/4 horse ISE. I thought it was a misprint the first time I saw it as well. Unfortunately, I've bought several of these. Simply the best bang for your buck.... BY FAR! The badger 5'5 are about 90 here too. I would think they would have it listed online.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> 100% positive. It says on the box exclusive for Lowes. Stainless steel grinding chamber, 3/4 horse ISE. I thought it was a misprint the first time I saw it as well. Unfortunately, I've bought several of these. Simply the best bang for your buck.... BY FAR! The badger 5'5 are about 90 here too. I would think they would have it listed online.


 I looked it up online and found it. 124 bucks for an ISE 10. The listing says it has stainless steel componets and then in another part of the same ad.......its lists the grind componets and the grind chamber as GALVANIZED STEEL. Its a misprint one way or the other. Thats a good price.....3 yr in home warranty or 124 bucks .......thats hard to beat. Ise has a good warranty.


----------

